# hacer un amplificador 5.1



## quiliam (Jun 5, 2007)

bueno no tengo mucha experiencia, pero  me gusta mucho la electronica y el sonido, y quiero hacer un amplificador de 6 canales,
quiero saber si alguien tiene un plano de esto por favor, o si saben de una pagina donde pueda encontrarla.
mil gracias.


----------



## rampa (Jun 5, 2007)

quiliam dijo:
			
		

> bueno no tengo mucha experiencia, pero  me gusta mucho la electronica y el sonido, y quiero hacer un amplificador de 6 canales,
> quiero saber si alguien tiene un plano de esto por favor, o si saben de una pagina donde pueda encontrarla.
> mil gracias.



Amigo si realizas 6 amplificador mono.. tendras un amplificador de 6 canales... si realizas 3 amplificador estereo tendras un amplificador de 6 canales.

Cual seria el uso que le queres dar?

Suerte.


----------



## hans bautista (Jun 6, 2007)

saBES tengo una plano para amp.  5.1 chanels para cines con sonido hi-fi de 500w cada canal y subwoofer de 1000w pero
estas en la posibilidad?
ademas necesitas para que arranke ese bestia una fuente de señal inpecable....la tienes?
si es asi reponde al foro y haz bulla para todo tu barrio...


----------



## Francisco Galarza (Jun 6, 2007)

"tengo una plano para amp. 5.1 chanels para cines con sonido hi-fi de 500w cada canal y subwoofer de 1000w"

Es mucha potencia, mirá este post.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f34/potencias-enganosas-amplificadores-5488/


----------



## angel (Jun 15, 2007)

yo te recomiendo que te compres un amplificadorf con salida dolby 5.1 de poca potencia , acoplas la impedancia de salida de cada parlante con un amp. operacional y con un amp. op. divisor , divides la señal.
esto para que cada canal de salida lo acoples con un aplificador de mayor potencia. en este caso seran seis amplificador.
y asi tienes un super amplificador dolby 5.1 chanels


----------



## alehuy (Ago 11, 2007)

y si no se usa un un sistema dolby 5.1 y los amplificador se conectan directo a una salida 5.1 (como la de un dvd) funcionaria igual?


----------



## Francisco Galarza (Ago 11, 2007)

Hay algunos DVD que vienen con decodificador Dolby Digital 5.1. En ese caso le ponés 6 amplificador y _voilà_.
El tema es que algunos reproductores chinos ponen los conectores de adorno y no sirven, por ejemplo el mío. Sólo funcionan las salidas frontales en modo stereo.
Si tenés un decodificador Dolby Digital o DTS, podés hacerle los amplificador. Generalmente se le da al subwoofer la misma potencia que el resto de los parlantes, por ejemplo, si tenes 5 satelitales de 20W, el SW debe ser de 100W. Igual esto depende de la respuesta en frecuencia que le des a cada satélite


----------



## joako666 (Oct 5, 2008)

Hola a todor 
Ya vieron el teatro 4.1 que sale en la pagina de las videorockolas?
este es el link.

http://www.construyasuvideorockola.com/sonido_home.php

saludos


----------



## pablofer (Jul 21, 2009)

hola joako666 ese teatro 4.1 esta probado ? tengo casi todos los componentes pero quiero estar seguro de que va funcionar. 
alguien puede avisarme si funciona ese circuito?
gracias de antemano
saludos


----------



## MasterofPupets (Jul 21, 2009)

De funcionar funciona 
yo construí varias cosas de esa pagina y todas funcionaron correctamente 
hay un vídeo que muestra su funcionamiento 
el tema es que es 4.1 no 5.1

estuve viendo de pasada el pdf 
al parecer tiene una entrada estéreo, dos salidas también estéreo y una para el sub, al menos eso es lo que vi no se si estoy equivocado


----------



## joako666 (Jul 21, 2009)

Si funciona. Solo le falta el retardo en las salidas traseras pero funciona bien.

saludos


----------



## MasterofPupets (Jul 21, 2009)

este circuito es para los DVD que no tienen decodificador Dolby Digital 5.1 o sea para los que tienen salida estéreo nada mas?


----------



## ronald83 (Sep 28, 2011)

rampa dijo:


> Amigo si realizas 6 amplificador mono.. tendras un amplificador de 6 canales... si pero con que fuente lo alimento?


----------

